# Vermeer / Morbark



## treeman82 (Aug 8, 2004)

I went into my Vermeer dealer on Friday to see if they had any new, and interesting toys in from Sherrill. In the yard over there, they had a Morbark model 13 in for servicing (oil change and some minor electric stuff.) So the Vermeer guy and I start talking about chippers. He wasn't too happy with Morbark because apparently they sold a Hurricane to some local company for dirt cheap. This is what was sold: brand new 2400 hurricane, 200 hp diesel, dual axles, winch. Price: $35,000 He wasn't too happy about that because he sells an 1800 with a 105 diesel, rope winch, single axle for $35,500

I just thought this information might prove valuable for some.


----------



## begleytree (Aug 10, 2004)

not sure where you were going with this. All I see is vermeer got undersold. Happens all the time as I believe vermeer charges a mint for half-as5 equipment.
Friend of mine picked up a toy-625 vermeer for the same money I paid for a demo morbark 13. His little 4-6" infeed chute is cute, though impractical for day to day tree operations. He spend hours trimming brush that I feed and forget.
Morbark rules
-Ralph


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 11, 2004)

2 reasons I am bringing this up. 

1) Comparison between Morbark and Vermeer.

2) From my understanding of things, a Hurricane like that is ~$50,000 normally, if not more.


----------



## Wolf66 (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi Matt, I just missed you at Vermeer on Friday. Did you guys do any storm damage? Hope all is well. Do you know how my equipment is doing? I got a estimate in Yorktown for another tulip removal, interested?


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 19, 2004)

Tim, all I know about the equipment is that Josh has got it stored somewhere in Put Lake with a construction company. I haven't talked with that kid in several months, and do not intend to speak with him again any time in the near or not so near future. How come you aren't sending the tulip tree to him? I am going on a storm damage call with a friend on Saturday I think. When were you at Vermeer on Friday? I know I was there at some point during the day, I just don't remember when exactly. What do you think of Pete? He's much better than the last group of people. He might even be up in Jeff's league.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 20, 2004)

We have both vermeer and morbark chippers in our comp.

A morbark mod 13 ('97 model) and vermeer 1250s.

I cant stand the vermeers. the vertical infeed wheels always get jammed from the inside, infeed chute is chest high, sound like they run about 700 rpm slower that the morbarks.

granted the verms are not anywhere near new, but I wouldnt buy one. Morbark makes great chippers. Im sure each company is great in its own world and overshines the others somewhere. I just havent seen it in what we have.


Go Morbark!


----------



## NeTree (Aug 20, 2004)

That's funny. I actually prefer the higher infeed chute on the Vermeer. Easier on my back.

I'm surprised you've had a problem with the vertical rollers jamming. In my experience, I've never had to unjam the 1250... the others are ALWAYS needing attention.

I don't like having the option of either leaving that stupid door open and having yet another pile of crap to clean up, or closing it and knowing it will jam that bottom roller up within minutes every freaking time.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Aug 20, 2004)

I guess when i say 'jamming' I mean a stick follows the drum around and gets hung up causing the wheels to stop, forcing that nerving 'whine' of the hydraulic pump.

green brush doesnt cause it, its that nasty dead oak (blackjack especially).

we have an '88 model morbark w/ 2 feedwheels that has the same prob. when morbark went to the single wheel, that problem has ceased (or maybe we went to the single wheel, not sure which).


----------



## wiley_p (Aug 23, 2004)

I was talking to a guy in AK who had a Hurricane and he hated it, said the feed wheels woulod wrap up with wood fiber, insisted that bedkife/cutting knife were adjusted tight, was suprised because he loved his model 13, I was suprised cause I thought the Morbarks were kind of like Bandit pretty industrial grade. Think he wound up going with a Conehead 500.


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 23, 2004)

Our Morbark 13 Tornado requires more repairs and maintenance than our Morbark 7, 13, and 17. Well, 7 was winning for a while, but it's great with a new engine and drum now. Anyways, we stopped buying Vermeer when they told us that they weren't made for Milwaukee roads.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Aug 23, 2004)

Has anyone used a side feed Woodchuck? I saw one at the ISA tradeshow and thought it would apply real well to city work over sidewalks and such.


----------



## Wolf66 (Aug 25, 2004)

I hear good things about woodsman, my wish list would include a 18X


----------

